# Hidden Tunnels Under Florida Home



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 17, 2006)

hello everyone. just found this and thought it was interesting. HIDDEN TUNNELS UNDER FLORIDA HOME USED FOR GROWING MARIJUANA. http://www.local6.com/news/7075055/detail.html


----------



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2006)

Damn, I wish it said how they got the lead. That is some serious stealth. (probably someone ratted him out).


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, thats was one of the best stealth set up I've seen. I want his blueprints. lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2006)

El Diablo Verde said:
			
		

> Yeah, thats was one of the best stealth set up I've seen. I want his blueprints. lol


Hahahahhaha, the only stealth, underground rooms under my place would be called a submarine.........The water table is about 4 feet under my house.


----------

